# New Solarforce L2C carbon fibre host



## Blitzwing (Mar 6, 2014)

Imma get one.




http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=120


----------



## blademan (Mar 9, 2014)

That looks pretty cool. I need one.


----------



## Leadwind (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks nice. I'll have to pick one up when they become available.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 11, 2014)

I may send an email to see when its to be released. Maybe Solarforcesales will have it soon.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 11, 2014)

Is the carbon fiber simply just a wrap, or is it actually made out of carbon fiber? Since it's a SolarForce product it most likely is the former, but I'm crossing my fingers for the latter.


----------



## funkychateau (Mar 11, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Is the carbon fiber simply just a wrap, or is it actually made out of carbon fiber? Since it's a SolarForce product it most likely is the former, but I'm crossing my fingers for the latter.



Most likely it's a cosmetic applique, since it wouldn't have the required conductivity to be a standalone body material.


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 12, 2014)

funkychateau said:


> Most likely it's a cosmetic applique, since it wouldn't have the required conductivity to be a standalone body material.



That is my guess, same as the P1.


----------



## GregY (Mar 13, 2014)

Well it looks cool. But I'm cheap, so the L2N and L2P (if I want type III HA or not) should cover all my needs.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 15, 2014)

It certainly is different, I dunno if I would buy one though. My main concern would be the heat dissapation. There is definately more metal compared to a P1, but not a whole lot of surface area for metal to hand contact.


----------



## jorgen (Mar 16, 2014)

Banggood shows it as available. The price, $42.06, sounds high for what it is.


----------



## Leadwind (Mar 16, 2014)

I was hoping it would come in around $35 or so. Their price for the for the L2D is a bit high at $38.88, hopefully other retailers will offer the carbon closer to $40.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 17, 2014)

From the linked website:

_The body is made of T6063 T6 aircraft grade aluminum alloy in Mil-spec type III hard-anodized (matt black) finish and carbon fibre._

The carbon is a wrap. However, it is _evolutionarily being used._....  Also from the website.

Great [email protected]@King host.

~ Chance


----------



## gbuyer (Mar 18, 2014)

Leadwind said:


> I was hoping it would come in around $35 or so. Their price for the for the L2D is a bit high at $38.88, hopefully other retailers will offer the carbon closer to $40.



me too


----------



## Lord Muzzy (Mar 31, 2014)

I've got a few P60 drop-ins sat around doing nothing, this looks one cool looking solution!


----------



## adder (Apr 9, 2014)

This thing weighs 10grams more then the L2p ,so i suppose its just a carbon fiber wrap.

The whole point of carbon fiber is to make it light weight.


----------



## magellan (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks cool even if it's just a veneer. Might buy one just because it's unique and use it as a host for something.


----------



## AmperSand (Apr 24, 2014)

I think it would nicely match some of spyderco's offerings in carbon fibre


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 24, 2014)

Seems slow to appear on solarforcesales....


----------



## jorgen (Aug 29, 2014)

Available now at http://www.solarforceflashlight-sales.com/search.php?sname=l2c


----------



## LSX (Aug 30, 2014)

I picked one up last week from solarforcesales. Good price at $33.99, I already have a XM-L2 T6 4D dropin for it with the Solarforce L2-CL1 lens.


----------



## ruke (Aug 30, 2014)

for pics, pls follow this link:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?329913-Show-your-Solarforce-Part-II/page19


----------

